# Iowa Falls Like The Rest



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

New smoking ban passes the house and senate. Goes into effect July 1. Commie pinko bastiges.


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

that sucks!


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

It will be interesting to watch this whole "cause and effect" thing play out. States jacking up the tobacco taxes, and getting dependant on that revenue stream, at the same time as they're increasing restrictions on the people that they are profiting from. I can only speak for myself, but I've shifted away from restaurants and bars. Instead I'll pick up a six pack of Sam Adams and a couple of good cigars, and enjoy them at home. I haven't been in a bar since Minnesota passed their smoking ban over a year ago. I'd be willing to bet if they took the dollar amounts that the smokejihadists are claiming that smoking costs in health care dollars, and compared those amounts to the loss in tax revenue, it would be a push.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome to the club John!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

smoke nazis strike again:errrr:


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Why do smokers just take it up the rear so much? We need to really take it to our lawmakers.... Ohio loves to give it up too....freedoms that we never thaught we would ever lose. so I feel for the Iowans. I really wanna see some action, we gotta take the commis down!


----------



## Cigary4343 (Jul 12, 2008)

Cowboyjeans said:


> Why do smokers just take it up the rear so much? We need to really take it to our lawmakers.... Ohio loves to give it up too....freedoms that we never thaught we would ever lose. so I feel for the Iowans. I really wanna see some action, we gotta take the commis down!


Count me in on the Action Committee!


----------



## apstenzel07 (Jul 3, 2008)

just another foot in the door to banning smoking entirely...however i'm fairly certain they won't ban it entirely considering the tobacco industry is a multi-billion dollar industry that is taxed heavily. our gov't couldn't afford the hit to their revenue with their unbelievable spending habits.


----------



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

Smoking at home is the way to go any how, I don't want any one's cigarette smoke ruining my perfectly good cigar! 

Seriously though, if any one here's about a serious move towards a smoking ban send an alert... I'd have some major stocking up to do.


----------

